# FS: Aus. Red Claw and Blue Crayfish



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one 3'' Australian Red Claw for sale - $8. 

Also selling about 15 Blue Crays for a friend - $5 ea.
These guys are around 3 months old - 1''. Brownish color n will turn blue when mature at 6 months. Max. at 4''. I will take some pics when I get a chance n maybe u guys can ID for me.

PM if interested. Pick up in Poco or meet up in North Burnaby this Thurs. evening. Thx!


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Damn, stores around kamloops sell those things for $50 each.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Really? Thats crazy! Should I ask for more then? Lol


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Around here you could!!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Pick up available this Thursday-Saturday.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to top!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

'Blue Lobster' available!

See first post for detail....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Big Red Claw is pending...


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

How are the crays with other bottom dwelling fish like plecos and corydoras and loaches? I don't know much about compatability.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Crays will attack corydoras and loaches. if the crays are larger than them. They will turn into happy meals. not compatible at all.


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Too bad. I would love to get some but can't endanger my corydoras and loaches. Boohoo.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't take my word for it try it out!!!. There's also another group of people that say. that if there are enough hiding places. The crays would do fine....

you can try that if you want.


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

I will do some research and see what I can do to protect my fish from crays but I like my fish too much to risk them. I might think about putting some in my sons tank but he has dwarf aquatic frogs and if the crays ate them I will have one upset 3 yr old boy and probably an upset wife too.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Australian Red claw need lots and lots of holey rock and deep sand they like to burrow and hide they love to hunt at night though but if there is enough food on the bottom ie: sinking pellets algea wafers then they have no choice but australian red claw are the gentle giants of the cray world p. alenni ie; florida cray are alot more likely to attack slow moving small fish


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Gone! All Gone!


----------

